# Edgar Scherkl Seminar



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This weekend Akela and me traveled to Santiago to a 3 day seminar by Edgar Scherkl. It was a great, great seminar, probably one of the best I've been. I really liked his style of training and felt that was how said was in tune with what I'm already doing. Probably for those who went without dog the seminar may be a bit slow, because Edgar dedicates a lot of time to each dog and then gives long explanations, but for those who took ours it was super personalized.

This was also Akela's "presentation in society" and I think we caused a very good impression. Akela gave 110% of himself and was always focused on the job. Even when Edgar stopped to explain something his eyes were always glued on me and Scherkl used us as an example of motivation and focus. While older and already titled dogs where worked on heeling and basic positions, Edgar just gave me some advice to control his pushiness and basically told us to keep working like we were and to wait for maturity. We then worked with the dumbbell.

In protection he works mainly on aggression and put lots of pressure on the dogs, but Akela handled it fine for his age. I think "I" am the one who needs to learn to enjoy more the fight, LOL.

Some pictures... well, lots of them...







































































©MJ









©MJ









©MJ









©MJ









©MJ









©MJ









©MJ









©MJ


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow Akela! I love how he has matured!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Lets say he "is" maturing, LOL, just look at the picture where he is sitting and you'll see what a baby face he still has. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking really really good!


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

Very cool! 
Edgar will be in Leland IL for a seminar July 13-15. 
Global K9 Working Dogs produces the most highly trained law enforcement and military K9 teams in the world - without exception!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Akela looks very powerful! I bet he was impressive in his public debut!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the way Akela is looking at you in the front pic


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everybody, if you can go to one of his seminar... do it!

I'll indulge in some bragging because my self esteem is over the roof  I put a pic on my facebook profile and a trainer from Argentina, who barely knows me, commented that Scherkl loved my work. I'm famous beyond borders and I didn't know! :blush:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm not surprised Catu, you are committed and knowledgable about the breed....that will take you a very long way!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh the head on that handsome sable male... is that your boy? Drop dead gorgeous - what a stud!


----------

